# AG Aqua Wax or Sonax BSD for shine?



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey folks, I'm a newbie to the forums so sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place!

I've culminated quite a collection of detailer sprays, waxes, polishes over the years and have just gone and purchased the AG Aqua Wax. Now I want to love the product, and I love the ease of applying whilst drying. However, I just wanted some expert opinions/advice on how good it actually is when comparing it to the Sonax XTreme Detailer. The Sonax seems to give a deeper shine, where as the Aquawax seems to leave a slicker feel but not quite a deeper shine? I'm using it on a black car.

I always like to give the car a spritz with a detailer to improve the shine and remove the water marks, and although I'm aware that there are tons of other detailers out there, I'd like to use up the products I've got 

Which one will give me the BEST shine on my black car? I'm not too fussed about durability 

Thanks guys!


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Just a thought but you could try mixing the two products to give you the best of both worlds.

Start with a little of each to make sure they're compatible.

I know others have mixed BSD with various QD's to good effect.

Worth at try


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi mate and welcome to the forum, I think you have answered your own question. Carry on with the Sonax if you are a getting a deeper shine. 
Gonz.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I use both when I have the time. Use the Aqua wax first while drying then a spritz of sonax on top u get nice shine and the crazy sonax water repellant thing!


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys! I think I might go with the AW with BSD over the top  Best of both worlds!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Bsd hands down. Three layers/application and so far I have had nearly two months of protection. I now find rain started to bead off the bonnet around 40mph as to 20-25 before. Use bsd and you won't look back.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

I use AG Aqua wax on my new Peugeot car looks good and easy to use after washing, I hate having to spend hours cleaning it, I can't speak for the other products never used them.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

BSD all day long.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

BSD is excellent, and if you are after a bit of beading action it's top notch... 
As for cleaning power it works but could be better:thumb:


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

I never see the point of water bubbles on cars IMO at the end of the day when you move the car.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The finish left is very subjective and in the eye of the final user. On black I personally preferred the glossy finish of aqua wax over BSD.

recently I've been hugely impressed by the use and finish of chemical guys V7, but mix it with 1:1 with BSD and its a killer combo

I'd recommend getting an empty spray bottle and try mixing a little BSD with AW and see how it performs.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BSD+Bouncers Qd is epic or just Bouncers.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

buzz kill


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Peugeot said:


> I never see the point of water bubbles on cars IMO at the end of the day when you move the car.


buzz kill


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I recently bought two bottles of BSD to see what all the hype is about.

Can't comment on the beading yet but for application & shine, it's say AG's Aquawax beats it tenfold. It's have to bead like a pearl necklace to outdo AGAW.

All the talk of diluting BSD has got me thinking. Has anyone mixed up AGAW with water in a decent spray bottle for use on a just washed & dried car?

I usually use it on a just rinsed car as part of the drying process & tend to over apply / waste product.

Just a thought.......


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Aquawax gives the best gloss on my power red Astra but BSD is just too hard to ignore for the protection.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Aqua Wax for me I just love the ease of use plus it's always made my cars look extra slick and shiney. I use it mainly as a drying aid and tend to go over it with something like auto Finesse glisten if I have time.

Sutty


----------



## Bradcarter90 (Mar 25, 2015)

sm81 said:


> BSD+Bouncers Qd is epic or just Bouncers.


Need to try this! :speechles

What ratio?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I like BSD & Adam's Detail Spray mixed 50/50 aka BSD/Detail Spray it has all the gloss from the Detail Spray and all the protection from BSD


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I did a 50/50 mix of BSD & AG's trade Rapid Detailer earlier on in a small atomiser bottle.

Did the bonnet & roof on my Seicento. Definitely easier to use but still doesn't leave a slick finish like you'd expect.


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

I've used both. Both easy to apply & remove and both leave a good finish.

For durability, lasting gloss, beading like crazy and keeping the car cleaner I have used nothing like BSD. It must be one of the best kept secrets in the industry.


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

BSD beads like nothing else! 

I find it abit 'grabby' though


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

BSD is amazing. 

Mix it 50/50 with whatever other product you have to make it easier to apply or just apply a little BSD as it goes on easier and just do a second coat.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

ShaunButton said:


> BSD beads like nothing else!
> 
> I find it abit 'grabby' though


Same here, not sure if its just me but also seems to hold the dust on a bit more too, until it rains!


----------

